# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 393 : un bel hommage à la magie du printemps

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 393.

On continue de publier les articles peu après leur écriture, du coup la publication commence dès aujourd'hui, le 5 mars !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Mer il é fou ! A quand les articles publiés à la fin du mois précédent juste après le bouclage ?  ::wacko:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Félicitations, j'ai repris un abo d'un an pour aller zieuter ce qui était déjà dispo  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

L'article sur les réactions des développeurs au précédent papier est assez intéressant. En fait j'ai l'impression que le jeu vidéo brasse les meilleurs petites mains (graphiste, dev et compagnie) avec les pires gestionnaires. Quand je lis que des équipes bossent dans leur coin pour mettre en commun leurs travaux uniquement vers la fin du dev, je hurle intérieurement. On devinait déjà des mauvaises pratiques dans certains jeux (coucou Rainbow Six) mais là, quand-même, c'est quelque chose de très connu il me semble. Et depuis un moment.

Ça ne se limite pas à une mauvaise estimation des temps de développement, de toute façon personne ne sait estimer de façon fiable et précise le temps que prendra un développement. C'est vraiment sur l'organisation du travail qu'il semble y avoir un problème. 

Pour ce qui est de la pique envers les joueurs qui seraient trop exigeants et râleurs, il me semble qu'Ivan avait fait la même remarque il y a longtemps et ça m'avait déjà un peu dérangé. Je suis développeur aussi, dans un tout autre secteur et, quand un client vient râler, c'est assez différent. Ce n'est pas quelques personnes représentant chacune 60€ qui mettent la pression mais une seule qui pèse 600k€. Ça pèse un poil plus. Surtout qu'il est en capacité de t'imposer une deadline.

Même chose pour ce qui est des exigences ou des réactions face aux bugs. Quand du code est audité pour une simulation pointue ou qu'il sert dans un environnement critique type centrale nucléaire, je vous assure que la tolérance au bug est très différente de celle des joueurs. Et encore une fois ce ne sont pas les mêmes enjeux.

Il y a plein de soucis et de difficultés dans le jeu vidéo. Ne serait-ce que le fait que sortir un jeu est toujours un coup de poker vu qu'on livre d'un coup un nouveau produit. Mais avant de rejeter la faute sur les clients, il serait bon de d'abord revoir la façon de développer les jeux et la manière dont sont traitées ces petites mains si talentueuses. Par exemple je pense que je suis payé environ 50% de plus que si je bossais chez Activision...

----------


## gros_bidule

> Par exemple je pense que je suis payé environ 50% de plus que si je bossais chez Activision...


Ha mais clairement  ::): 
Nombre de développeurs de jeux vidéos sont très, mais alors très talentueux (ceux qui bossent sur de la 3D, par exemple), et pourtant  *en SSII* (donc informatique de gestion, toussa) un dev moyen - ou même sortant juste de l'école :
- sera payé 50% plus
- travaillera 50% de temps moins
- fera sans doute moins de rushs

Et je ne parle pas de la sécurité de l'emploi, avec ces studios qui virent leur équipe dès qu'un jeu est sorti  ::P: 
Nan, je crois qu'être développeur/graphiste/animateur jeu vidéo c'est avant tout une passion. Ils ne font clairement pas ça pour la qualité de vie ou le fric.

----------


## gros_bidule

Pour ce qui est des bugs récurrents, pourtant connus de l'industrie, je me permettrais un parallèle avec le dev de gestion :
- le turnover est important (manque de reconnaissance, pas d'augmentation, etc), et les gens expérimentés partent. Ce sont des gens avec de l'expérience en développement, mais aussi de l'expérience métier sur le projet où ils étaient. Donc quand ils partent, ils le font avec les connaissances et la qualité qui va avec.
- beaucoup de boites préfèrent embaucher des jeunes, car moins chers, et ils sont tout autant capables de "pisser du code" qu'un senior. Manque de bol, ils font beaucoup de bêtises et manquent de recul (d'où des bugs flagrants, mais ils n'en ont même pas conscience). Ajoutons à cela que beaucoup de jeunes équipes ne sont encadrées par aucun senior, donc elles n'ont aucune chances de s'en sortir.

Tout ça pour dire que le non respect des bonnes pratiques, les bugs qu'on retrouve sur 50% des jeux, ça doit venir en bonne partie du manque d'investissement des décideurs et du manque d'expérience des équipes.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'un studio a 20 ans d'âge que les employés sont là depuis 20 ans  ::P:  C'est déjà un miracle si quelqu'un reste plus de 2 ans dans la même boite (du moins c'est ce que je constate après 12 ans de métier).

Ajoutons à cela la stratégie qui consiste à faire non pas du mieux que tu peux, mais le mieux que le budget te permet. Ca explique bien des choses, dont le manque de finitions.

----------


## Frypolar

Je suis bien d'accord et tu as tout à fait raison de mentionner le temps de travail. Si on considère un salaire horaire je dois être bien au delà des 50%. Après il y a peut-être des bonus énormes dans le jeu vidéo, je ne sais pas du tout de quel ordre il est question.

----------


## Jaycie

Et j'aurais tendance à dire que l'environnement pour un logiciel critique genre supervision de process dans le nucléaire t'as quand même une configuration hardware et software qui est fixe. 

Je pense que dans le JV c'est aussi une source de souci pour le développement, ce large panel de configurations différentes, avec des combinaisons innombrables (même si les OS restent les mêmes).

----------


## Frypolar

> Et j'aurais tendance à dire que l'environnement pour un logiciel critique genre supervision de process dans le nucléaire t'as quand même une configuration hardware et software qui est fixe. 
> 
> Je pense que dans le JV c'est aussi une source de souci pour le développement, ce large panel de configurations différentes, avec des combinaisons innombrables (même si les OS restent les mêmes).


Ben c'est pas spécifique au jeu vidéo. Dans l'industrie tu es même confronté à d'autres problèmes puisqu'en plus de la variation du matériel et des OS tu dois faire avec les différentes règles de sécurité mises en place par le département informatique de tes clients. Là par exemple, je bosse sur un produit qui doit tourner sur différentes versions de Windows, différentes distros Linux, fonctionner en connexion à distance et sur des VM. Ce ne sont pas des conditions hyper-exotiques pour du développement logiciel.

----------


## Zerger

Surpris de lire que Tales of Monkey Island (que j'ai adoré au passage, je l'ai trouvé aussi bon que ses grands frères) fait partie des jeux introuvables.
J'avais filé le jeu à la ludothèque de ma boite, je me tate à aller le récupérer  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quel numéro ! Je lis deux articles - celui cité plus haut sur la réaction des développeurs, et l'article de Noël Malware sur la perte de temps (article qui tombe bien mal car je viens de reprendre TESO depuis une semaine), et ces deux articles me donnent envie de vous aimer d'un amour fou, enduit d'huile parfumée avec la Chevauchée des Walkyries en fond sonore.

Moi qui me faisait du souci lors du renouvellement d'équipe, je vois que j'aurais pu m'épargner quelques cheveux blancs.

----------


## Pifou

Dante occulte.

Ah ! Ah ! Ah !

Merci, je vais trouver un moyen de le recycler celui-là.  ::):

----------


## Olima

Génial article de Malware pour dire que les JV c'est de la perte de temps :D . Je me dis ça à chaque fois que je désinstalle Dead Cells ou Slay the spire de mon disque dur (deux fois par semaine environ, donc). Super numéro ! <3

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'aurait pas des problèmes de distribution en point presse ?
Je suis surpris de ne pas trouver le mag dans les 3-4 coins que je fréquente habituellement, surtout avec 4 jours ouvrés ...

----------


## Nilsou

J'ai trouvé l'article avec les réactions des développeurs particulièrement tristoune pour ma part, car symptomatique de problème de société bien plus vaste. Vous essayez tant bien que mal de poser au développeur un problème d'un point de vue systémique, en incluant toutes les parties responsables qui aboutissent à la formation du soucis en fin de chaine (du système économique aux développeurs en passant par les actionnaires et le management) et les réponses que vous recevez, en essence, se résument à une défense instinctive de leur travail et un refus systématique de saisir vos perches pour ramener sans cesse le problème vers quelque chose de très local (alors que ce n'est pas le sujet). L'impression générale que donne leur point de vue en définitive c'est que ce serait la "faute de personne" : eux ils reçoivent des ordres d'en haut donc c'est pas leur faute, les managers c'est pas trop leur fautes non plus etc etc... 

On a l'impression d'un classique système de déresponsabilisation efficace tel qu'il en existe depuis longtemps dans les armées : découper une chaine d'ordre en des dizaines de sous unités inter-dépendantes. Arrangez vous pour que cet ensemble aboutisse à un résultat critiquable (disons : bombarder un village civil) et personne ne se sentira vraiment responsable puisque chaque sous-unité n'aura fait qu'une infime part du boulot et sera remplaçable : l'ingé qui monte la bombe ne se sent pas responsable puisqu'il n'a donné aucun ordre (et si ce n'est pas lui qui monte la bombe, ce sera un autre), le général ne donne qu'un ordre générique sans précision, la chaine de commencement le précise, le troufion appuie sur le bouton mais de toute façon si ce n'est pas lui c'en sera un autre (se dit-il). 

Ce genre de système marche très bien en entreprise (surtout quand on multiplie les intermédiaires de management, les prestataires etc...) et chaque sous unité défendra âprement son travail même quand l'ensemble est en faute. 

On pourrait se poser la question de pourquoi il n'y a pas une forme de remise en question des échelons du dessus malgré tout par telles ou telles sous-unités. Je pense perso que ça ressemble fortement au "problème abscons" que vous décrivez dans d'autre contexte : a savoir, ils sont tellement impliqué et ont donné tellement de leur temps que remettre en question la structure à laquelle ils participent aboutirait à un sacré malaise ... On pourrait même se demander si les phases de crunch etc... n'aboutissent pas à un renforcement de ce repliement défensif.
Enfin c'est juste mon interprétation perso  :;): 

Mais quoi qu'il en soit ça donne une conversation particulièrement surréaliste à lire ou vous tentez continuellement de placer un point de vue large en englobant de nombreux aspects mais où les intervenants vous ramènent sans cesse à un aspect très restreint du problème uniquement dans ce qui les concerne eux et c'est tout. A la lecture c'est particulièrement ->  ::wacko:: 

Votre réponse était de très bonne facture à ce propos. Quand les devs vous interpellent "c'est un peu comme si on venez vous dire que la presse est pourrie", ce qui n'est qu'un cri du cœur à traduire par "vous aussi vous n'allez tout de même pas remettre en question l'ensemble du système duquel vous faites partie ! Vous comprenez que ça fait mal quand on le fait ! Vous comprenez qu'on soit obligé de se défendre ! " et que vous répondez en substance par "j'aurais tendance à dire qu'ils ont raison" alors toute la différence de point de vue de la conversation se retrouve matérialisé dans cette différence de réponse, ce qui illustre parfaitement les raisons du dialogue de sourd, et le malaise qu'on peut ressentir à la lecture de l'article. 

Et tout ça c'est sans parler des réponses qui sont tout simplement de mauvaise foi. Quand vous les ramenez deux ou trois fois sur l'exemple du "je voudrais pouvoir zapper mes vidéos" et qu'ils se défendent avec des exemples autres (et bien plus compliqué à corriger évidemment) ou qu'ils emploient des arguments d'autorités ("c'est bien plus dur à coder que ce que vous pensez") parfois à la limite de l'infantilisation (les joueurs, cette plèbes, ils ne peuvent pas comprendre) il y a de quoi ->  :Boom: ... 

Voila voila. En résumé cette conversation apparait assez symptomatique d'un phénomène général de société à un point tel que la conversation pourrait tout aussi bien avoir été conçu à but d'illustration... ce qui la rends assez hallucinante à la lecture. 
Les choses ne sont en tout cas pas prêtes de s'améliorer via des actions de l'intérieur si leurs réponses sont représentatives d'une moyenne des devs, d’où le coté un peu tristoune de cet article ...  ::cry:: 

--------------------------------------------------------------

Sinon l'article de Noel Malware était particulièrement sympathique et le numéro de très bonne facture en général.

----------


## M.Rick75

Je n'ai pas encore lu l'article (j'suis à la bourre, j'attaque juste ce numéro) en question mais ta réaction par rapport à celui-ci m'a donné très envie. Ce serait cool que t'ais l'avis de membres de la rédac.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je n'ai pas encore lu l'article (j'suis à la bourre, j'attaque juste ce numéro) en question mais ta réaction par rapport à celui-ci m'a donné très envie. Ce serait cool que t'ais l'avis de membres de la rédac.


Hey mais... Il n'y aurait pas une émission de prévue au moins d'avril pour les interpeller là-dessus ?  ::w00t:: 

 :;):

----------


## M.Rick75

Oui, c'est vrai. Ils vont peut-être revenir dessus, comme tu dis, vu que ça correspond à l'acutalité du mag. Est-ce qu'ils vont s'étendre dessus, je sais pas vu qu'ils en avaient déjà un peu parlé, dans l'émission précédente, à partir du commentaire d'Aurélien Regard, dev d'Away entre autre, ce qui a lancé l'idée de faire un article sur ces questions).

Après, je trouve pas que Twitch permette de dire un truc très argumenté (du côté des spectateurs), construit. Tu interpelles (et tu n'es lu que si t'as du bol ou si tu agites suffisamment longtemps les bras) mais t'as pas vraiment un échange non plus.
Je trouvais que la manière de le poser par Nilsou est intéressante (enfin, moi ça m'a intéressé).

nb: Après je sais bien aussi qu'ils ont leur taf et qu'ils s'expriment déjà au travers de leurs articles ou de l'émission. Je pense que certains ne lisent jamais le forum (Ackboo) et ceux qui viennent régulièrement (Kahn pour les bans, Izual sur les news ou les trucs falloutiens, Sebum pour les trucs d'avions, Noël Malware) ne participent pas non plus au même niveau que les forumeurs de CPC (ce qui prend du temps, je comprends tout à fait qu'il ne le prenne pas, ou pas autant).

----------


## Nilsou

Vu que l'article est due à des réactions des devs après un précédents discours de la rédaction qui critiquait un poil les devs (je sais plus si c'était un article ou sur l'émission mais peu importe) je suis pas certains qu'ils aient envie d'en rajouter une couche  ::P:  Si ils rajoutent de la critique des devs dans cet échange ils prennent le risque de se reprendre une volée de bois vert  ::P:  
Ce serait peut-être risqué de leur part de s'enfoncer dans des débats la dessus ?  ::huh:: 

Bon après je dis ça mais ils continuent à faire des blagues sur Star Citizen alors qu'ils reçoivent des insultes par tonneaux, donc ils n'ont peur de rien  ::P:

----------


## Blackogg

> Bon après je dis ça mais ils continuent à faire des blagues sur Star Citizen alors qu'ils reçoivent des insultes par tonneaux, donc ils n'ont peur de rien


En même temps, un backer de Star Citizen qui s'énerve, il va faire quoi ? Leur envoyer de l'argent ?  ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

J'ai trouvé les réponses des devs au contraire très intelligentes, moins que les propos de CPC. 

J'ai adoré la réponse du dev "_on en parle des fautes d'orthographe sur la couv de CPC_" quand on leur demande pourquoi ils laissent passe des bugs.
Puis les devs vont jusqu'à justifier ce que certains considèrent comme des oublis, par exemple les cinématique que l'on ne peut pas passer dans NBA-truc -> ils expliquent que cela permet probablement de charger un composant du jeu en arrière plan, donc c'est mieux qu'un bête écran "please wait, loading". Mais ça, CPC le zappe complètement et enchaîne.

Etant dev, j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'argument "je paie le jeu 60€ donc je veux de la qualité", alors que l'on parle d'un jeu très compliqué à développer (bien plus qu'un jeu d'il y a 20 ans), et que les bugs sont inévitables, même si l'on se donne plus de temps. 
Et c'est pire encore lorsque CPC parle d'incompétence : CPC serait-il content qu'on les traite d'incompétents alors qu'ils ne sont toujours pas capables d'afficher des graphiques sur deux pages sans prévoir de blanc à la reliure, pour qu'un bout du graphe ne soit pas illisible sur le mag papier ? Les photos qui apparaissent trop sombres sur le papier. De certaines couleurs de textes qui passent mal sur papier. Les traite t-on d'incompétents lorsqu'ils font plein de fautes d'orthographes, qu'ils se plaisent à toujours parler des GPU à 30000€ qu'aucun lecteur n'achètera, etc. Parler d'incompétence quand on ne connaît pas le métier, c'est trop facile et c'est insultant.

J'aurais aimé que CPC aille plus loin et donne plus de temps aux devs d'expliquer le pourquoi du comment, et qu'ils développent davantage leurs arguments.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai trouvé les réponses des devs au contraire très intelligentes, moins que les propos de CPC. 
> 
> J'ai adoré la réponse du dev "_on en parle des fautes d'orthographe sur la couv de CPC_" quand on leur demande pourquoi ils laissent passe des bugs.
> Puis les devs vont jusqu'à justifier ce que certains considèrent comme des oublis, par exemple les cinématique que l'on ne peut pas passer dans NBA-truc -> ils expliquent que cela permet probablement de charger un composant du jeu en arrière plan, donc c'est mieux qu'un bête écran "please wait, loading". Mais ça, CPC le zappe complètement et enchaîne.


Un jeu qui impose des temps de chargement impliquant de laisser tourner des cinématiques est-il développé correctement, adapté aux machines sur lesquels il prétend pouvoir tourner ? Est-ce la conséquence d'un travail fait dans le speed d'un crunch, d'un choix délibéré ou d'une difficulté technique non-résolue et donc "tant pis" ?




> Etant dev, j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'argument "je paie le jeu 60€ donc je veux de la qualité", alors que l'on parle d'un jeu très compliqué à développer (bien plus qu'un jeu d'il y a 20 ans), et que les bugs sont inévitables, même si l'on se donne plus de temps. 
> Et c'est pire encore lorsque CPC parle d'incompétence : CPC serait-il content qu'on les traite d'incompétents alors qu'ils ne sont toujours pas capables d'afficher des graphiques sur deux pages sans prévoir de blanc à la reliure, pour qu'un bout du graphe ne soit pas illisible sur le mag papier ? Les photos qui apparaissent trop sombres sur le papier. De certaines couleurs de textes qui passent mal sur papier. Les traite t-on d'incompétents lorsqu'ils font plein de fautes d'orthographes, qu'ils se plaisent à toujours parler des GPU à 30000€ qu'aucun lecteur n'achètera, etc. Parler d'incompétence quand on ne connaît pas le métier, c'est trop facile et c'est insultant.
> 
> J'aurais aimé que CPC aille plus loin et donne plus de temps aux devs d'expliquer le pourquoi du comment, et qu'ils développent davantage leurs arguments.


Etant consommateur, j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'argument dans l'autre sens. Je paye le jeu, donc j'attends de la qualité. Si j'ai acheté parce qu'on me le vend comme un produit fini et fonctionnel, j'ai envie de dire au studio / éditeur d'aller se faire foutre s'il manque des fonctionnalités annoncées, s'il ne fonctionne pas ou s'il pénible à utiliser. Et là-dessus, chacun sa limite, ackboo n'est peut-être pas le seul à s'être fait rembourser NBA2K, d'autres ont peut-être très bien supporté les cutscenes, j'en sais rien. Parce que se focaliser sur les cutscenes de NBA c'est d'une putain de mauvaise foi et c'est oublier la remarque pour la cueillette dans Kingdom Come : on ira jamais me faire croire sauf à essayer de me prendre pour un gros con qu'il faut le temps d'une cutscene pour ajouter un élément dans un inventaire.

CPC tient sur la durée. Si au bout de trois-quatre numéros dans lesquels ils auront fait de la pub pour certains studios, menti à leurs lecteurs contre des chèques et écrits tous leurs articles sans les relire et donc truffés de fautes et d'erreurs factuelles, il ne restera plus grand monde pour l'acheter. Donc s'ils deviennent incompétents, ils n'existeront plus. S'ils parlaient de produits qui n'intéressent aucun lecteur, les lecteurs iraient voir ailleurs. Si le magazine a trop de défauts ou pas assez de qualités, ça ne se vendra pas. Bizarrement ce n'est pas le cas, peut-être parce qu'on peut communiquer avec eux et leur faire remarquer certaines erreurs, qu'ils ne le prennent pas comme une insulte personnelle et le prennent en compte pour la suite ?

Je ne comprends pas ta comparaison. On dirait du "ouin ouin on nous tape dessus nous pauvres gentils petits devs des grosses boites pleines de crunch" alors qu'il est clair que la cible de l'article ce sont les studios / éditeurs. Mais effectivement, le terme développeurs est utilisé de façon englobante dans le premier article. ackboo c'est tout de ta faute !

Après, les joueurs, ça vous emmerde d'être traités de gosses pourris gâtés par LES DEVS (oui, je peux aussi faire des généralités à partir d'un exemple hop magie !) dans le même article, vous le vivez bien ?

----------


## Nilsou

> En même temps, un backer de Star Citizen qui s'énerve, il va faire quoi ? Leur envoyer de l'argent ?


 :Clap:  pas mal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai adoré la réponse du dev "_on en parle des fautes d'orthographe sur la couv de CPC_" quand on leur demande pourquoi ils laissent passe des bugs.


Comparaison fallacieuse. CPC parlait avant tout des oublis et pas forcement des bugs, puisque l'article d'origine était, de mémoire sur les mise à jour "quality of life" . Puis la faute d'orthographe c'est à mettre en parallèle avec un tout petit bug, pas avec un truc qui te fait désinstaller le jeu. Donc je trouve que c'était une mauvaise comparaison. Un peu poussive.



> Puis les devs vont jusqu'à justifier ce que certains considèrent comme des oublis, par exemple les cinématique que l'on ne peut pas passer dans NBA-truc -> ils expliquent que cela permet probablement de charger un composant du jeu en arrière plan, donc c'est mieux qu'un bête écran "please wait, loading". Mais ça, CPC le zappe complètement et enchaîne.


Et à raison ! La réponse du mec est hors de propos. Une cinématique non zappable en début de jeu n'a souvent rien à voir avec le chargement des données. Même si c’était le cas ce serait une très mauvaise décision de programmation car la cinématique fait, chez tout le monde, le même temps, alors qu'un bon PC et le jeu sur SSD aura un temps de chargement de donnée ridicule par rapport à un autre PC. Si la cinématique avait été rendu non zappable pour ça pour camoufler un temps de chargement, elle paralyserait inutilement une grosse portion des joueurs selon leur PC.

Le dev donne d'ailleurs un exemple ou le temps de l'animation est variable en fonction du véritable temps de chargement prédis ce qui est une très bonne astuce, mais ce qui n'a aucun rapport avec l'exemple que donne CPC. Donc les mecs bottent en touche avec une réponse à coté de la plaque en présentant un cas légitime (la porte) pour ne pas parler de l'exemple de CPC qui est problématique (la cinématique). C'est donc une défense très mauvaise et un peu malsaine. 

En règle générale les cinématique d'intro, quand elles sont non zappable, c'est souvent pour afficher les logo de partenaires (à but publicitaire donc) et non pour des histoires de chargements des données.



> Etant dev, j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'argument "je paie le jeu 60€ donc je veux de la qualité


C'est bien le problème ... Faut être particulièrement dans sa bulle pour écrire ceci... 




> alors que l'on parle d'un jeu très compliqué à développer (bien plus qu'un jeu d'il y a 20 ans)


Les prix ont augmenté en conséquences et les marges sur les jeux ont augmenté même à prix stable, si les devs ne voient pas la couleur de cet argent pour adapter leur temps de développement, c'est là qu'est le problème. 
Le fait que les jeux rapportent bien plus d'argent qu’auparavant devrait donc compenser le soucis, mais ce n'est pas le cas. Le fait que ce simple état actuel ne rentre dans aucune argumentation des devs (ni dans la tienne) illustre très bien le soucis que je décrivais plus haut. 




> Et c'est pire encore lorsque CPC parle d'incompétence : CPC serait-il content qu'on les traite d'incompétents alors qu'ils ne sont toujours pas capables d'afficher des graphiques sur deux pages sans prévoir de blanc à la reliure, pour qu'un bout du graphe ne soit pas illisible sur le mag papier ? Les photos qui apparaissent trop sombres sur le papier. De certaines couleurs de textes qui passent mal sur papier. Les traite t-on d'incompétents lorsqu'ils font plein de fautes d'orthographes, qu'ils se plaisent à toujours parler des GPU à 30000€ qu'aucun lecteur n'achètera, etc. Parler d'incompétence quand on ne connaît pas le métier, c'est trop facile et c'est insultant.


Pas compris ton histoire de GPU mais sur le reste tu abuse. Les attaquer pour mieux se défendre c'est bof comme argumentaire.

----------


## M.Rick75

> En même temps, un backer de Star Citizen qui s'énerve, il va faire quoi ? Leur envoyer de l'argent ?


Ahahah !  ::P:

----------


## Nilsou

> Je ne comprends pas ta comparaison. On dirait du "ouin ouin on nous tape dessus nous pauvres gentils petits devs des grosses boites pleines de crunch" alors qu'il est clair que la cible de l'article ce sont les studios / éditeurs. Mais effectivement, le terme développeurs est utilisé de façon englobante dans le premier article. ackboo c'est tout de ta faute !


Tu n'a pas tort sur ce point, j'ai d'ailleurs remarqué, dans les émissions comme dans le magasine, que CPC fait assez peu de distinction entre l'éditeur et le développeur ou même d'autres niveaux de décisions. Ils disent souvent "développeur" dans un cadre ou seul l'éditeur est concerné et faut faire la traduction soit même. C'est embêtant et ça prête à confusion.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) J'ai adoré la réponse du dev "_on en parle des fautes d'orthographe sur la couv de CPC_" quand on leur demande pourquoi ils laissent passe des bugs.(...)


L'échelle de comparaison n'a vraiment rien à voir. Qu'il y ait quelques fautes dans le mag ça n'impacte pas vraiment la lecture et l’intérêt que tu as à lire ce magazine. De même qu'un bug mineur dans un jeu. Un bout de texture oublié sur un coin d'un niveau. Pour moi c'est du même ordre et dans un cas comme dans l'autre ça va pas changer mon expérience.
La cinématique non zappable par exemple c'est tout autre chose et c'est bien dommage que tu n'en ais pas conscience. Pour ce qui est de masquer un téléchargement, si tu crois que c'est une bonne idée... quand la cinématique est calée sur le chargement des consoles par exemple, c'est un vrai problème (mineur certes mais un problème) et certainement pas un choix pertinent de développement.




> (...) Etant dev, j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'argument "je paie le jeu 60€ donc je veux de la qualité" (...)


J'en remets une couche. Je pense que tu devrais vraiment méditer cette phrase.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Etant dev, j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'argument "je paie le jeu 60€ donc je veux de la qualité", alors que l'on parle d'un jeu très compliqué à développer (bien plus qu'un jeu d'il y a 20 ans), et que les bugs sont inévitables, même si l'on se donne plus de temps.


 :WTF: 

Ok, y a vraiment un problème de conception de ce qu'un joueur moyen attend, surtout si on parle d'un joueur PC.

Quels sont les plus gros succès de l'industrie ces dernières années ? Quelques jeux extrêmement gourmands techniquement, oui, comme le dernier God of War ou les quelques AAA qui fonctionnent en général, mais je pense que si l'on demandait à un professionnel, il répondrait sans problème que le plus gros succès, c'est Fortnite, qui est au passage un des jeux les plus joués au monde avec League of Legends, Warframe, PUBG, Overwatch et Minecraft. Autant de titres à succès qui ne sont absolument pas joués pour leur qualité technique, parfaitement anecdotique et très variable. 

Le fait que les jeux soient durs à développer, c'est le problème des développeurs (enfin de toute la chaîne hiérarchique au dessus d'eux avant, évidemment). Trouvez des idées de gameplay avant d'essayer de pousser la technique dans ses retranchements, cherchez à faire des jeux intéressants au lieu de faire des jeux impressionnants, et peut-être que le joueur moyen et le journaliste moyen arrêteront de râler sur un énième chargement ou une nouvelle cut scene à la con. 

Peut-être même un jour verra t-on des éditeurs se rendre compte que la rentabilité est dans l'économie de moyens et pas la prise de risque inconsidérée, et que EA et Ubisoft se mettront à développer les prochains Super Meat Boy, Fez, Faster Than Light et Spelunky.

----------


## Jokletox

> Etant consommateur, j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'argument dans l'autre sens. Je paye le jeu, donc j'attends de la qualité.


J'allais dire la même chose ^^ 





> Parler d'incompétence quand on ne connaît pas le métier, c'est trop facile et c'est insultant.


Bah c'est comme ça partout et dans tous les domaines hein. Si mon plombier fait de la merde en installant mon chauffe-eau ou mon garagiste en réparant ma caisse je vais pas le payer en lui disant "Non mais votre taff c'est compliqué, je comprends, c'est pas de votre faute si vous avez fait de la merde." 
Combien de "journaliste" et critique de ciné/livre/peinture etc donnent leur avis sur des produits dont ils connaissent rien ? 

Alors je compatis car moi aussi je me suis fait pourrir par des clients qui veulent pas comprendre que "Y'a une grève des routiers donc j'y peux rien si j'ai pas reçu votre commande" mais c'est comme ça, le client il veut ce qu'il achète et basta. Pourquoi on devrait être clément avec l'industrie du Jv et pas les autres ?

----------


## Pifou

Pour rebondir sur le droit de réponse des devs de studios de jeux, je bosse dans une boite qui conçoit des automates, développe le logiciel embarqué de ces automates et le logiciel d'exploitation pour Windows.
La boite à été lancé par 3 membres fondateurs qui sont partis à la retraite ces 5 dernières années, et ont donc transmis la boite via un fond d'investissement.
Depuis, c'est effrayant de voir que les mauvaises pratiques pointé du doigt par les différents articles de CPC sur les studio de jeux trouvent un écho dans ma boite :
  - management toxique qui couvrent des harceleurs, en beaucoup plus light quand même que chez Quantic. En 15 ans chez mon ancien employeur, j'ai jamais vu ça.
  - multiplication des strates de management. Alors que c'était relativement horizontal, ils partent dans le délire des grandes boites, sans avoir de manager compétents.
  - imperméabilité aux remontées des clients, style ce sont des cons, ils y comprennent rien.
  - absence de capitalisation de l'information et doc dev inexistante

Bon par contre, vu qu'on est pas bien gros, ce sont les clients qui sont en train de siffler la fin de la récré, avec un volume de commandes en retrait par rapport à l'année précédente depuis 30 ans.
Ils se sont enfin rendu compte que ce qui nous fait vivre avant tout, c'est de répondre au besoin des clients, et apporter du service aux intégrateurs.
Du coup, ils entendent enfin ce sur quoi côté support technique on tire le signal d'alarme depuis 3 ans. Ça gesticule pour faire bouger les choses, mais pour le moment ils sont encore à côté de la plaque sur les bonnes pratiques.

Le juge de paix pour les studio sourds aux remontées des joueurs, ce sera les ventes. S'ils veulent pas l'entendre, qu'ils crèvent.
On est dans le domaine du loisir, donc avant tout, c'est la satisfaction du joueur qui est complètement au centre de leur boulot.
Ils n'ont qu'a faire de l'informatique de gestion s'ils veulent se planquer derrière des justifications techniques.

----------


## Ruvon

Drôle de timing : article sur la critique de jeux vidéo chez Video Games Are Bad For You : https://videogamesbad.podbean.com/e/...anscendental/#

----------


## Nilsou

> Pour rebondir sur le droit de réponse des devs de studios de jeux, je bosse dans une boite qui conçoit des automates, développe le logiciel embarqué de ces automates et le logiciel d'exploitation pour Windows.
> *La boite à été lancé par 3 membres fondateurs qui sont partis à la retraite ces 5 dernières années, et ont donc transmis la boite via un fond d'investissement.*
> Depuis, c'est effrayant de voir que les mauvaises pratiques pointé du doigt par les différents articles de CPC sur les studio de jeux trouvent un écho dans ma boite :
>   - management toxique qui couvrent des harceleurs, en beaucoup plus light quand même que chez Quantic. En 15 ans chez mon ancien employeur, j'ai jamais vu ça.
>   - multiplication des strates de management. Alors que c'était relativement horizontal, ils partent dans le délire des grandes boites, sans avoir de manager compétents.
>   - imperméabilité aux remontées des clients, style ce sont des cons, ils y comprennent rien.
>   - absence de capitalisation de l'information et doc dev inexistante
> 
> Bon par contre, vu qu'on est pas bien gros, ce sont les clients qui sont en train de siffler la fin de la récré, avec un volume de commandes en retrait par rapport à l'année précédente depuis 30 ans.
> ...


Il faut garder à l'esprit que ceux, dans ton histoire, qui sont à l'origine du caca c'est ton ... fond d'investissement (partie en gras dans le post) et tu sais comment ça marche.  Les mecs se crashent, et finissent par monter (ou "investir dans" plutôt) une autre boite avec les mêmes pratiques. 
Pour peu que ta boite soit une SARL, les actionnaires ne perdent quasiment rien dans le crash de la boite, dont la faillite est peu ou prou payé par l'état, (donc les impôts des gens) (c'est comme ça que toutes les pourritures du système économique fonctionne, sinon rien ne fonctionnerais avec le systeme actuel) et ils peuvent tout à fait refaire la même chose au coups d'après sans aucun soucis. Et le cycle est alors infinie (tant que les états peuvent créer de l'argent ou en emprunter au banque à l'infinie... au bout d'un moment ça fait boum, mais tu peut longtemps tirer sur la corde)

Tout ça pour dire : ceux qui sont à l'origine de ces mauvaise décisions (dans ton exemple en tout cas, mais je pense que c'est très souvent le cas) n'ont aucune véritables punitions qui pourrait entrainer une remise en question et faire mieux au coups d'après. Tout est fait pour que l'échec soit transparent à leurs yeux (et il peut même être lucratif si tu vends au bon moment). Donc ça peut durer longtemps ... Les devs peuvent apprendre, mais ça sert pas à grand chose si la boite ou ils vont le coups d'après est géré par un autre fond du même acabit ...

Ce qu'il faut bien comprendre c'est que ton fond d'investissement n'a aucun intérêt à ce que la boite fonctionne. C'est pas son objectif. Son objectif c'est que l'action monte pour revendre au bon prix ou qu'elle descende pour acheter. L’intérêt d'un actionnaire c'est que le résultat d'une entreprise soit prédictible et de préférence en dent de scie, mais pas du tout que l'entreprise ne fasse que se porter bien sans variation de sa valeur. Ça c'est plutôt quand tu achète tes actions pour te nourrir des dividendes, mais ça rapporte trop peu par rapport au cycle d'achat vente.

Et une action monte quand les autres acteurs du domaine pense que ça fonctionne. Il peut donc être tout à fait rentable de faire de la merde, de virer la moitié des employés (pour réduire temporairement les charges) et de faire une grosse campagne de pub pour faire croire à tout le monde que tu a un projet de fou. Tu te retrouve dans le résultat de l'année avec une super pub, les entrée de l'année d'avant et les charge très réduite puisque tu a liquidé ton équipe. D'un point de vue stats ça suffit comme bluff, les actions montent car l'entreprise parait en super-forme pour ceux qui ne s'y penche pas trop, le fond d'investissement attends un peu que l'action atteigne un pic et lâche l'entreprise moribonde au dernier moment en faisant une tonne de benef. 
L'entreprise ne s'en remet en général pas trop. Mais comme la responsabilité est limité, personne n'est "responsable" de sa faillite. (magnifique joker) et l'état paie l'addition. 

Et rebelote, à l'infinie. (pour ceux qui ne comprenais pas pourquoi il y a des réductions drastique d’effectifs par milliers de façon régulière dans pleins de boites pour des raisons incompréhensible, ça devrait vous éclairer, c'est une explication très sommaire, mais en l'essence c'est ça)
En conclusion : le crash d'une entreprise n'a aucune raison d'apprendre quoique ce soit aux gros actionnaires, car ça fait partie d'un cycle normal et souvent lucratif à leurs yeux. Donc il n'y a pas vraiment de raison qu'ils fassent des efforts de fou au coups d'après ...

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai trouvé les réponses des devs au contraire très intelligentes, moins que les propos de CPC. 
> 
> J'ai adoré la réponse du dev "_on en parle des fautes d'orthographe sur la couv de CPC_" quand on leur demande pourquoi ils laissent passe des bugs.


Comme déjà dit, et mis de côté par les devs, l’article à l’origine de la discussion ne se concentre pas sur les bugs mais plutôt des problèmes de design évidents.




> Etant dev, j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'argument "je paie le jeu 60€ donc je veux de la qualité", alors que l'on parle d'un jeu très compliqué à développer (bien plus qu'un jeu d'il y a 20 ans), et que les bugs sont inévitables, même si l'on se donne plus de temps.


J’en ai déjà parlé dans mon premier message sur le fil, mais les joueurs ne sont pas particulièrement exigeants. Forcément si t’es dev web en freelance tu peux ne pas t’en rendre compte. Mais quand t’as bossé pour l’industrie, ta vision est toute autre. Les devs JV ont absolument raison de se plaindre seulement ils devraient diriger leurs plaintes vers leurs employeurs plutôt que vers les joueurs.

Et CPC a raison de parler d’incompétence seulement ils ne s’adressent pas aux programmeurs. Il y a de gros problèmes dans la couche de management et les conditions de travail sont risibles quand on voit la quantité de pognon qui circule dans le milieu du JV. Les problèmes de design et de qualité de vie n’ont pas grand chose à voir avec la compétence d’un dev C++, d’un testeur ou d’un graphiste. Pourtant ce sont ces personnes qui se sentent visées et là je renvoie au premier message de Nilsou.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Après, les joueurs, ça vous emmerde d'être traités de gosses pourris gâtés par LES DEVS (oui, je peux aussi faire des généralités à partir d'un exemple hop magie !) dans le même article, vous le vivez bien ?


Ah sur ce point précis, étant moi-même joueur, je suis 100% d'accord. La fréquentation de n'importe quel forum dédié à un jeu arrive à t'en convaincre.

Et je confirme que les joueurs se comportent vraiment en connards avec les dévs, les traitant d'incompétents sur leurs propres forums à tour de bras, alors qu'ils ne suupporteraient pas le dixième des mêmes critiques sur leur propre boulot de tout les jours.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> les joueurs


Pas sûr que cette minorité gueulante ne représente quoi que ce soit de plus qu'elle-même. Je ne serais pas surpris d'apprendre que 90% des joueurs n'ont jamais mis les pieds sur un forum dédié hors Steam, et n'utilisent ceux de Steam qu'en cas de problème avec le jeu (ce qui biaise évidemment la teneur des propos). Oui, dans ce contexte beaucoup se comportent très mal et donnent une piètre image du gamer de base, mais ça me paraît hasardeux d'en déduire une quelconque généralité sur "les joueurs" qui dans leur immense majorité ont des choses plus épanouissantes à faire que d'aller essayer d'expliquer leur boulot aux développeurs par forums interposés.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Ah sur ce point précis, étant moi-même joueur, je suis 100% d'accord. La fréquentation de n'importe quel forum dédié à un jeu arrive à t'en convaincre.
> Et *je confirme que les joueurs se comportent vraiment en connards avec les dévs*, les traitant d'incompétents sur leurs propres forums à tour de bras, alors qu'ils ne supporteraient pas le dixième des mêmes critiques sur leur propre boulot de tout les jours.


J'aime pas qu'on parle de manière trop générique. Ceux qui s'expriment, (directement vers le studio de dèv) j'ose croire, sont une minorité bruyante un peu immature. L'anonymat, internet, tout ça, font que les critiques vont être tout à fait disproportionnées dans leurs expressions (mais pas forcément dans leur fondement). La seule chose que je trouve pertinente, c'est qu'il y a surement en effet des problématiques (comme dans pleins d'autres secteurs en fait) auxquelles sont confrontés les devs dont n'ont pas conscience (ou mal conscience) les joueurs. Libre à eux de communiquer dessus pour expliquer pourquoi telles ou telles choses ne sont pas présentes (par exemple).

Et puis je fréquente pas vraiment d'autres forums que celui-ci et s'il y a de temps en temps de la mauvaise foi, certains canards peu sensibles au dialogue et à l'écoute, je trouve généralement que les avis sont mesurés, essayant de déconstruire telle mécanique du jeu pour produire une analyse de celui-ci. De ce qui fonctionne ou pas.

Mais bref, traiter les joueurs de pourris gâtés ça me semble pas pertinent du tout. C'est franchement très cour d'école ("pis c'est toi d'abord"). Je pense qu'il (Aurélien Regard) a été piqué au vif parce que son jeu s'est pris une note pas terrible dans CPC (j'ai pas testé mais j'imagine assez justement vu les critiques de N. Malware pointaient des choses assez précises) et qu'il aurait eu besoin de prendre un peu de recul.

----------


## Nilsou

Et puis ça dépends grandement des jeux, le type de public qui fréquente un FPS AAA n'est pas vraiment le même que celui qui fréquente un Dwarf Fortress...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> J'ai trouvé l'article avec les réactions des développeurs particulièrement tristoune pour ma part, car symptomatique de problème de société bien plus vaste.


Tu m'as donné envie de le lire.




> Tout ça pour dire : ceux qui sont à l'origine de ces mauvaise décisions (dans ton exemple en tout cas, mais je pense que c'est très souvent le cas) n'ont aucune véritables punitions qui pourrait entrainer une remise en question et faire mieux au coups d'après. Tout est fait pour que l'échec soit transparent à leurs yeux (et il peut même être lucratif si tu vends au bon moment).


Totalement, c'est vrai dans tous les domaines, ils n'ont aucune responsabilité si la boîte ferme, ils vont en prendre une autre. C'est pas pour faire mon pernaut (surtout avec ce que je pense de lui), mais on connaît tous des gens qui ont monté leur petite société et si ça s'écroule ça sera une catastrophe pour eux, leur famille, leurs prêts...

Un peu en relation, ce n'est pas la première fois que je lis ça, mais le dev qui explique que Pôle Emploi est le meilleur moyen pour faire son jeu indé, il y a un problème dans les aides et financements.




> Comme déjà dit, et mis de côté par les devs, l’article à l’origine de la discussion ne se concentre pas sur les bugs mais plutôt des problèmes de design évidents.


Dans leurs réponses, je les ai trouvés soit de mauvaise foi, soit à côté de la plaque.
Je comprends totalement l'investissement émotionnel de l'indé qui fait son jeu seul, tout ce qui est créatif est 
forcément soumis au jugement du public, parfois assez binaire. Et devoir le supporter seul (ou une toute petite équipe) doit être très difficile. Mais c'est aussi le risque, on ne peut pas ne pas y penser quand on décide de se lancer seul dans un projet.

Pour les autres, c'est déjà différent, ils sont créatifs oui mais ce sont avant tout des salariés comme n'importe où. Si les décisions plus haut sont débiles, tu ne peux pas aller contre et il faut prendre du recul.
Si les critiques reviennent sur un point, dans le jeu Battle Apocalypse Warfare 8 : "le cheval est vraiment raté, il ne ressemble à rien, même en lasagnes je n'en voudrais pas", bien sûr celui qui l'a fait a de quoi se sentir mal, mais ça n'arrive pas (si vous avez un exemple...). Il y a quand même le lead qui sert à donner une cohérence au projet.

On est pas complètement cons, on sait qu'il y a des impératifs financiers, de calendrier.
Je n'ai pas envie d'être cruel, mais ce n'est pas notre problème. Attention je ne parle pas de crunch, salaires trop bas, conditions de travail, j'ai envie que tout salarié soit bien traité.
Par contre si le jeu sort c'est qu'il est considéré comme fini, le joueur est en droit d'attendre qu'il fonctionne. S'il est sorti trop tôt il y a un problème avec les managers, et les explications données ne nous regardent pas.
S'il y a des problèmes d'organisation, chez certains ça fait longtemps que c'est le cas, il faut les régler. Sinon jeux après jeux, ça donne effectivement l'impression que la direction s'en fout (Bethesda). 

Dans l'article Roger déclare _"il faut dire que les playtesters ne sont pas forcément dans la même optique qu'un consommateur qui a payé le jeu 60 € et qui l'analyse posément. Le consommateur, lui, il veut s'amuser, et il est en général beaucoup plus critique qu'un playtester."_
S'ils arrivent à comprendre qu'il y a une différence entre le client qui a payé 60 € et celui qui le teste parce que c'est son boulot, ils ne devraient pas être étonnés que les attentes soient différentes.

Tous les jeux ne sortent pas remplis de bugs et de défauts (heureusement). D'autres en sont farcis mais les joueurs les ont plutôt bien tolérés parce que le jeu proposait quelque chose de novateur, ou de par la taille/le budget du studio on se doute que ça ne peut pas être parfait, comme Subnautica, chaque joueur acceptant les défauts pour ses propres raisons.
Beaucoup de choses entrent en compte, le studio, le prix, la nature des bugs, et l'article de base parlait d'éléments améliorant la "qualité de vie", ça me semble assez loin des vrais bugs et des réelles difficultés que ça implique dans la création d'un jeu.

Ne pas pouvoir modifier le FoV, on va pas me faire croire que c'est au moment du crunch que ça se décide.
Le coup du "c'est facile de faire un mod" j'ai trouvé ça moyen. Surtout que des studios comme Bethesda sont habitués à ce traitement. On s'est tous demandés sur certains jeux "mais ils l'ont essayé au moins ?", certains présentent des aberrations qui ne sont pas des bugs, mais bien des problèmes d'ergonomie. Et les portages consoles ne sont pas une excuse, même pour un pad il y a moyen de mieux faire pour l'inventaire de Skyrim par exemple.

Dans son article ackboo parlait des devs qui n'ont pas le temps de jouer aux autres jeux, ce que je comprends totalement. Il faudrait peut être penser, pour ceux qui ont le budget, d'intégrer à l'équipe 2 ou 3 personnes (pour avoir des profils différents) qui jouent, qui sauraient ce qu'ils attendent en tant que joueurs.
Les _playtesters_ dont ils parlent, au moment où ils testent c'est peut être effectivement trop tard pour régler des problèmes qu'ils font remonter, le moteur, le calendrier, ne permettant plus de faire des modifications.




> J'aime pas qu'on parle de manière trop générique. Ceux qui s'expriment, (directement vers le studio de dèv) j'ose croire, sont une minorité bruyante un peu immature. L'anonymat, internet, tout ça, font que les critiques vont être tout à fait disproportionnées dans leurs expressions (mais pas forcément dans leur fondement).


Les forums moi non plus, par contre les commentaires youtube...   :Facepalm: 
Effectivement quand une vidéo a 5000 likes et 30 types qui viennent gueuler et s'énerver, ce serait bête de ne pas tenir compte de tous les silencieux qui ont aimé.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> ils expliquent que cela permet probablement de charger un composant du jeu en arrière plan, donc c'est mieux qu'un bête écran "please wait, loading".



Ils on tort.
Un écran "loading" tu sais à quoi t'en tenir: ça charge. une cinématique que tu ne peux passer tu ne sais pas si c'est parce que ça charge ou parce que les dévs ont écartés l'idée que le joueur ne voulait pas subir un truc mal doublé et inepte pour passer le temps.
Et de plus  un écran où il ne se passe rien pendant 10-20s ça ne fait pas de mal, il faut "pauser" entre deux séquences.  Ce serait bien de lever la pédale, dans le monde du divertissement, sur le "il faut que le spectateur/joueur ait toujours quelque chose pour lui occuper l'esprit sans réfléchir". Ca n'aide pas la plupart des oeuvres, même les plus basiques. Remarque pour certaines ça aide peut être à éviter que le joueur ait le temps de se dire qu'il joue à un jeu de merde.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai adoré la réponse du dev "_on en parle des fautes d'orthographe sur la couv de CPC_" quand on leur demande pourquoi ils laissent passe des bugs.
> .


Ils sont mignons mais une faute d'ortographe ne pourrit pas la lecture du mag. Un bug peut bien te pourrir une partie. Ceci-dit je t'accorde qu'il est sans doute plus facile de corriger des fautes d'ortho que des bugs.
La défense façon "ouais mais vous c'est pas mieux regardez!!!" ne les grandit pas, en tout les cas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Etant dev, j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'argument "je paie le jeu 60€ donc je veux de la qualité", alors que l'on parle d'un jeu très compliqué à développer (bien plus qu'un jeu d'il y a 20 ans), et que les bugs sont inévitables, même si l'on se donne plus de temps. 
> s.


Ah bah je comprends mieux  ::ninja:: 
Que des bugs soient inévitables, c'est une chose. Le tout est que globalement le jeu offre une expérience correcte. Hors on trouve encore assez régulièrement des bugs assez immondes qui vont au-delà le crash inexpliqué toutes les 3H de jeu ou des éléments de décors qui s'emboîtent mal, du genre qui ternissent grandement l'expérience. Ce sont cs bugs là qui font causer la plupart du temps, pas les petits trucs insignifiants qu'on aperçoit à peine à moindre maniaque.  Et je passe sur les choix de game-design ou d'ergonomie qui ne sont pas des bugs mais des trucs censéments "réfléchis", où l'on est obligé de se demander en les découvrant si le studio ne souhaite pas tout simplement qu'on mette fin à ses jours.
Quand à parler d'incompétence "si on est pas du métier", bah écoute je t'invite à manger, et vu que t'es pas cuisinier je t'interdis de critiquer le truc immonde que je vais te servir  ::trollface::  Sauf que tu en aurais le droit, parce que tu bénéficies quand même d'une expérience, celle du "mangeur". Et plus tu auras tâté de mets différents, plus tu seras apte à juger  de la qualité d'un  plat et une certaine compétence chez le faiseur. Evidemment ça ane vaudra jamais l'avis d'un professionnel, par contre de là à dire que ce n'est pas recevable "parce que t'es pas du métier", nan désolé, trop facile pour écarter toute critique...

----------


## Praetor

> Evidemment ça ane vaudra jamais l'avis d'un professionnel, par contre de là à dire que ce n'est pas recevable "parce que t'es pas du métier", nan désolé, trop facile pour écarter toute critique...


Je vais refiler le truc aux collègues de la Com'. La prochaine fois que les clients râleront pour un train en retard ou supprimé on leur répondra "vos gueules, z'êtes pas du métier".

----------


## Xchroumfph

Je trouve vraiment intéressant d'avoir ouvert un sujet concernant l'ergonomie dans les JV. C'est passionnant !

Ackboo le précisait et certains ici aussi mais ils ne s'agit pas des bugs, même si le résultat peut être le même. C'est vraiment la question de choix de design pourri au regard de l'expérience du joueur. La quality of Life de l'article en somme.
Certains jeux vont volontairement sur ce terrain pour intégrer cette composante au game design. L'exemple le plus parlant me semble être "Papers Please" avec son interface imbitable et son espace de jeu tout petit qui symbolisent l'absurdité et le côté inhumain de la bureaucratie.
A l'inverse, ne pas pouvoir zapper une cinématique (au moins celles qu'on a déjà vues !), régler le FOV, retrouver facilement les informations dont on a besoin à l'endroit où on en besoin, le manque de fonction de tri élémentaire dans les inventaires, etc... Il y a tellement d'exemples !

Le tout c'est de différencier ce qui vient volontairement contraindre le joueur dans un but ludique (Papers Please donc, mais je pense aussi au système de sauvegarde de Dark Souls par exemple) et ce qui découle d'un désintérêt, d'un oubli ou d'un manque de compétence. Bref, les bonnes raisons et toutes les autres...

Question con mais on embauche des ergos dans les gros studios ?

Sinon, il y a un endroit où on parle de ça à part de temps en temps sur le topic du Hurlement primaire ?

----------


## Jokletox

> Question con mais on embauche des ergos dans les gros studios ?


Si les dev ont besoin d'embaucher des mecs pour savoir que des cinématiques qu'on peut pas passer, un FOV non réglable ou 5 clic pour une action qu'on fait 10 fois par minute c'est chiant, y'a vraiment un problème...

----------


## Frypolar

> Question con mais on embauche des ergos dans les gros studios ?


En dehors de quelques trucs évidents ou récurrents, c’est pas évident. Même en embauchant quelqu’un. Dans ma boîte on a une équipe UX, ils te sortent des trucs flippants des fois  :WTF:

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Si les dev ont besoin d'embaucher des mecs pour savoir que des cinématiques qu'on peut pas passer, un FOV non réglable ou 5 clic pour une action qu'on fait 10 fois par minute c'est chiant, y'a vraiment un problème...


Bah non justement, c'est un métier l'ergonomie ! En dehors des trucs évidents, c'est peut-être justement parce qu'il n'y a pas de fonctions dédiées au sein des studios qu'on voit ce genre d'absurdité.

Et puis le truc qui me troue perso, c'est de voir que c'est très aléatoire d'un jeu à l'autre au sein parfois du même studio. Genre, ils ont pas de normes minimales.

Quand tu vois que 40 ans après, certains jeux sur "ordinateur" ne propose pas de remapper les touches claviers...

----------


## Molina

Alors, c'est pour le 394, mais j'allais pas créer un nouveau sujet : 
Sur l'article d'Ellen Replay, _Les catalogues précis du jeu vidéo_ pas de mention de notre topic national sur les toilettes dans le jeu video : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/4...s-de-300-jeux-!

Topic bien plus complet que le  Video Game Toilet Museum j'en suis certain, et surtout précurseur dans la monomanie vidéoludique.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> En dehors de quelques trucs évidents ou récurrents, c’est pas évident. Même en embauchant quelqu’un. Dans ma boîte on a une équipe UX, ils te sortent des trucs flippants des fois


UX ?

Le truc d'en faire une fonction dédiée, c'est de pouvoir améliorer sur le long terme et mettre au point des bonnes pratiques.

Je m'écarte un peu du JV mais prenons Facebook par exemple. Il y a un certain temps, il y avait des soupçons sur l'ergonomie hyper foireuse du site quand il s'agissait d'aller régler les options de confidentialité. Comme quoi c'était volontairement abscons pour perdre l'utilisateur. D'ailleurs, c'est notable à quelle fréquence ils changent l'ergo générale du machin. Il y a forcément des gens qui bossent là dessus.

----------


## Jokletox

> Bah non justement, c'est un métier l'ergonomie ! En dehors des trucs évidents, c'est peut-être justement parce qu'il n'y a pas de fonctions dédiées au sein des studios qu'on voit ce genre d'absurdité.


Certains points ne sont pas du domaine de l'ergonomie mais du bon sens. C'est à se demander si les mecs jouent un minimun à leur jeu...

----------


## Ellen Replay

> Alors, c'est pour le 394, mais j'allais pas créer un nouveau sujet : 
> Sur l'article d'Ellen Replay, _Les catalogues précis du jeu vidéo_ pas de mention de notre topic national sur les toilettes dans le jeu video : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/4...s-de-300-jeux-!
> 
> Topic bien plus complet que le  Video Game Toilet Museum j'en suis certain, et surtout précurseur dans la monomanie vidéoludique.


Fantastique, je l'avais vu passer et j'ai d'ailleurs des contributions à y apporter  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ruvon

> Fantastique, je l'avais vu passer et j'ai d'ailleurs des contributions à y apporter


Il avait eu droit à un article dans Canard PC  ::siffle::

----------


## Frypolar

> UX ?


Users Experience. En gros, le rôle d’une telle équipe est de définir la manière dont l’utilisateur peut interagir avec l’application. Ça englobe donc la définition de l’UI mais pas que.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Users Experience. En gros, le rôle d’une telle équipe est de définir la manière dont l’utilisateur peut interagir avec l’application. Ça englobe donc la définition de l’UI mais pas que.


Ok.

Aujourd'hui, on voit également des interfaces développées non pas pour le confort de l'utilisateur mais pour obtenir de lui un comportement particulier. Genre les f2p mobiles pour rester dans notre thème. Mais à ce sujet, Netflix et son "algorithme" continue à faire couler beaucoup d'encre.

Il nous faudrait pouvoir lister les bonnes pratiques, c'est à dire ce qu'on est en droit d'attendre en tant que joueur dans notre expérience utilisateur avec le jeu. On peut aussi faire la liste des bonnes choses qui existent plutôt que de râler tout le temps ^^

----------


## Ruvon

@Izual : j'avais passé quelques heures sur une ancienne version de Spinnortality, je me suis complètement retrouvé dans ton test ; cependant ton avis semble bien plus positif que ne le laisse entendre le 7/10, limite je m'attendais à voir un 9/10 en arrivant à la fin, c'est vraiment son côté un brin austère et le fait qu'il ne soit pas en anglais qui lui vaut un 7 ?

----------


## Izual

Je crois que je parle aussi de la fin dans le test, qui est une énorme douche froide : alors qu'on a déjà gagné sur le plan pratique, il faut grinder pendant des heures en faisant des actions répétitives pour arriver à l'écran de victoire.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je crois que je parle aussi de la fin dans le test, qui est une énorme douche froide : alors qu'on a déjà gagné sur le plan pratique, il faut grinder pendant des heures en faisant des actions répétitives pour arriver à l'écran de victoire.


Je vois, si effectivement on ne peut pas régler les conditions de victoire ça peut devenir pénible. C'est la formulation de fin de test "malgré ces défauts (liste), c'est jouissif / qu'est-ce que c'est bon" qui me laissait penser que ce n'était pas si gênant.

Un peu comme si la fin de la partie moins agréable n'effaçait pas le plaisir du trajet (qui a dit Underrail ?)  ::siffle::

----------


## Cedski

> Je crois que je parle aussi de la fin dans le test, qui est une énorme douche froide : alors qu'on a déjà gagné sur le plan pratique, il faut grinder pendant des heures en faisant des actions répétitives pour arriver à l'écran de victoire.


Je viens de le lire c'est bien ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## PG 13

> Je vois, si effectivement on ne peut pas régler les conditions de victoire ça peut devenir pénible. C'est la formulation de fin de test "malgré ces défauts (liste), c'est jouissif / qu'est-ce que c'est bon" qui me laissait penser que ce n'était pas si gênant.
> 
> Un peu comme si la fin de la partie moins agréable n'effaçait pas le plaisir du trajet *(qui a dit Underrail ?)*


Headshot mérité, je plussoie vigoureusement  ::ninja::

----------


## Cyn10

« Simple et beau comme un tweet de dupont aignan » ahhhh la poésie. J’ai réveillé mon copain en explosant de rire, c’est pas sympa pour lui !?
C’est un exemple, la plume de tout le monde est toujours aussi acérée, c’est un plaisir.

----------


## bermudatatooine

*je reviens sur la lecture du dossier "pourquoi les jeux sont tous complètement bugués"* , notamment sur les retours stupéfiants, et réactions des développeurs, c'est édifiant à la lecture de certaines de leursréactions de constater, qu'ils considèrent les joueurs  comme des priviligiés,des enfants gatés... 

C'est consternant de lire ce type de réaction de la part de développeurs ou de professionnels de ce secteur, car ils oublient l'essentiel, que leur jeu n'est qu'un produit que l'on achète et de facto, un acheteur est un client, pas un "enfant gaté", c'est pas cadeau que je sache, ce qui nous amène sur l'existence d'un marché très concurrentiel et comme ils expliquent très clairement, c'est difficile de produire un jeu pour des raisons budgetaires, techniques, sociales et autres... et à ce titre, dans cette profession, il y a visiblement des gens qui n'ont pas leur place dans ce secteur quand on peut lire ce type de réaction.

Les joueurs ne sont pas tous des cons pour autant, ils suffit d'expliquer et d'informer ce qui sera fait ou pas, ou n'a pas pu être fait. Le problème actuel avec les studios / éditeurs (je fais la différence), c'est que leurs produits ne répond pas toujours à la promesse qu'ils ont faite durant la promotion de celui-ci, les exemples ne manquent pas... au final la relation client / développeurs est tendu lorsque l'on raque pour un titre attendu qui ne correspond pas aux promesses initiales mais qui en plus, est pénalisé par des lacunes techniques.

Dernière chose,  "les joueurs ne savent pas comment fonctionne un jeu video"... et nier les retours, sans se remettre en cause n'y comprendre, je suis sûr que c'est la bonne philosophie pour réussir, continuez.
Il y a quelques années, les studios n'avaient que les retours presse, et bien sûr la presse était "mauvaise" puisqu'elle n'apportait que des critiques... donc les éditeurs sanctionnaient... maintenant ce sont les joueurs qui critiquent, certes à leur façon, à part que là c'est leurs clients finaux qui les sanctionnent.

[EDIT : corrections orthographiques, bouh j'ai honte je sors]

----------


## Wulfstan

> *je reviens sur la lecture du dossier "pourquoi les jeux sont tous complètement bugués"* , notamment sur les retours stupédiants, et réactions des développeurs, c'est édifiant à la lecture de certaine de leur réaction de constater, qu'ils considèrent les joueurs  comme des priviligiés,des enfant gatés...


Je pense que ce sont les limites de l'exercice. En lisant l'article je me suis dit que CanardPC avait été peut-être un peu rapide en besogne et qu'un dossier/enquête aurait été plus approprié pour ce sujet qu'une interview groupée. Le cadre indirect aurait probablement poussé plus de développeurs à répondre favorablement à la demande, et cela aurait permis au rédacteur de mieux structurer le ressenti global et les réflexions de ceux-ci

C'est le problème ici, en lisant le chapeau de l'article je n'arrive pas à savoir si seuls les développeurs qui s'étaient exprimés sur Twitter avaient été sollicités ou non, mais quoiqu'il en soit seuls trois développeurs ont répondu présents à l'appel. Et cet état de fait seul n'est pas vraiment un indicateur de leur capacité au pragmatisme, à l'abstraction ou à la conception d'une réflexion globale.

Donc je ne les dresserais pas personnellement comme hérauts de la profession, et je prendrais leurs réflexions avec un grand de sel. Il s'agit seulement de l'avis de trois développeurs. Une enquête aurait permis de mieux souligner le sentiment global et la (possible) diversité des opinions qui se côtoient dans le milieu.

----------


## barbarian_bros

@Izual, puisque tu parles de Dune dans l'article sur les jeux disparus, saches que quelques grands malades ont  décidé de décortiquer/extraire/recoder/réinjecter dans la version PC CD (doublages anglais sous-titrés) le dialogue VF auquel seule la version MegaCD avait eu droit.

Du coup 26 ans après sa sortie, la version PC-CD MSDOS a enfin droit à une version française intégrale, en 256 couleurs, avec ses cinématiques CGI et un doublage... qui aurait pu être pire (on parle d'un des premiers doublages de jeux en français)



Ca se trouve sur la fiche du jeu sur un site francophone 'illégal mais toléré' comme tu le dis dans l'article.

----------


## Ruvon

Allez, je veux un stream sur cette version de Dune. Par Kahn, Alt236 ou même Izual, le timide qui n'ose pas montrer son skill en direct.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> @Izual, puisque tu parles de Dune dans l'article sur les jeux disparus, saches que quelques grands malades ont  décidé de décortiquer/extraire/recoder/réinjecter dans la version PC CD (doublages anglais sous-titrés) le dialogue VF auquel seule la version MegaCD avait eu droit.
> 
> Du coup 26 ans après sa sortie, la version PC-CD MSDOS a enfin droit à une version française intégrale, en 256 couleurs, avec ses cinématiques CGI et un doublage... qui aurait pu être pire (on parle d'un des premiers doublages de jeux en français)
> 
> 
> 
> Ca se trouve sur la fiche du jeu sur un site francophone 'illégal mais toléré' comme tu le dis dans l'article.


Mon Dieu, ce jeu, cette musique, ce jeu !!!  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::  

D'ailleurs, je conseille très fortement à tout le monde d'écouter l'album "Dune : Spice Opera".

----------


## Ruvon

Je relance de Master Boot Record et son album Warez, qui reprend Dune en SynthMetal (mais aussi Monkey Island et Doom par exemple).

----------


## bermudatatooine

je vous partage cette vidéo que je suis en train de regarder sur l'histoire de la production du jeu deadcell par une équipe visiblement intelligente et pleine de talent :



excellente vidéo qui mérite plus de visibilité !

notez ce petit passage sur les 3 règles de base... que certains personnes du dossiers devraient s'inspirer, notamment la 1ere.

----------

